# ATV Rear Plow Video



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well was day after the storm and found some snow To do my test video Wish I could done with fresh snow but the snow we was plowing had been driven on 
It did scape some of the pack snow 
Did learn few things
Thicker cutting edge or taller First one was gone by time I shot the video So with a new edge, it would have done a even better job

Yes I need wings on it But haven't made my mind up how I want do them pro wing or do a swing wing design after today Thinking swing wing that way I can widen the plow or set wing at angle for a scope plow





Watch it see how it works

Tell me what you think






My first time posting to You tube

Hope you like watching


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Very Nice and clean.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

good job looks like it work out good


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome, but it needs some wings.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

will be interesting to see how it does in some deep snow over the half an inch you posted.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1413828 said:


> will be interesting to see how it does in some deep snow over the half an inch you posted.


my sidewalk crew was using it in 3-4'' with drifts and it was doing the same+ I was to busy+I was on the other side town during the storm to get video of it working in deeper snow In the deeper snow the guy would run both at same time front plow windrowing with back plow down He said sometimes when snow was to much on the front he lift rear up get the extra traction


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Banksy;1413814 said:


> Awesome, but it needs some wings.


O yes It does


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice how did you make the system


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Liberty LLC;1414025 said:


> Nice how did you make the system


Well little weld here and there Lots of thinking some cutting some drilling more thinking few ML to drink


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks cool, would be awesome if it was 3' or so wider? Any reason why you left it so small? Do you primarly do driveways?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Triple L;1414162 said:


> Looks cool, would be awesome if it was 3' or so wider? Any reason why you left it so small? Do you primarly do driveways?


My sidewalk crew runs it They have to clean 20 different locations of walks about 6hrs worth of work once they get them done and snow has stop Have 15 driveways that is really hard and tight for a truck to do Thinking going build swing wings for it so when pulls away from the house can make blade wider to 6ft and fold them to the back side when doing 4ft walks since its 48'' plow 
Getting ready build one for a friend useing a 60'' blade and going build it with out useing a 3 ponit hitch 
I bought my 3 point hitch new at very cheap price of $125 it wasnt made for my ATV was made for a swing arm 90s model I made this one fit mine reason for buying it was going cost me 125 for a actuator +25-30 for a switch So I bought it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

perrysee;1414158 said:


> looks nice


Thanks Today I had work on it Factory welds was broken so So had make things stronger The guy I bought used plow from said he bought new in 88 for his dixion He takes care of biggest Condo complex We have here So it had been used well


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Seems to work good. The only thing I see that I don't like it how easy it folds. It looks as though when you lower the blade it forces it to fold. It's leaning over too much. Maybe some super heavy springs would stop it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1416437 said:


> Seems to work good. The only thing I see that I don't like it how easy it folds. It looks as though when you lower the blade it forces it to fold. It's leaning over too much. Maybe some super heavy springs would stop it.


Thanks was wondering when you was going to comment of the Video
Adding 2 more springs See if works better or worst 
On drive ways that has curb at the street never lost traction Think I had more springs to it It might not trip and pick up the Atv on the rear and loose traction We will see wont know till I do it

The day Video on one drives we test it on had big crack and didnt feel a thing but man the sound like rip something off but didnt kinda sound like my trip edge on my MVP


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, I think you're close to having it the best it will be. See what it does with more/heavier springs.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1416469 said:


> Yeah, I think you're close to having it the best it will be. See what it does with more/heavier springs.


Yep all about testing till final product When I get my crap together I'll know when to sell my first one Building one for a friend it will be 60'' its my first contact So I have to get mine right


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1416437 said:


> Seems to work good. The only thing I see that I don't like it how easy it folds. It looks as though when you lower the blade it forces it to fold. It's leaning over too much. Maybe some super heavy springs would stop it.


Well I put 2 more springs on it now it wont trip at all I tested it on a a crack and at very slow speed it stop me died in my tracks Next test I took off one and still didnt trip like it was before Would trip little but you really felt it Think going back to just 2 spring work the best and think be less stress on atv and 3 point hitch


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

looks great! cant wait to see the video with the wings added


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rich414;1420466 said:


> looks great! cant wait to see the video with the wings added


Im hitting stump in the road on the wings
Since Its a trip design The wings cant have a steel edge So be waste time making them a swing wing
I was wanting a swing wing so I could make the rear blade wider for driveways but with rubber for a edge wouldnt scape snow well
So think may just put wing on so blade will still trip Maybe make different set to widen the blade just for driveways and make them to pin on when needed


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here few pic Had to reforce it Keep from twisting on the ATV and found right set of springs


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well we got about 2'' of the wet snow I mean so wet When you windrow you rolled out snowman balls
This one snow my SW crew said they couldnt run both plows down Snow was to heavy
I pick up a new job Good size complex with lots of sidewalks 80% of them are 48''wide so my rear plow was perfect for this job Funny part only took me with the truck 10mins for my part but SW crew of 2 guys 1 hr=2 man hrs


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here a pic of the color I pick 
I haven t made my mind up on the wings Have 3 designs Sideboards,30degree wing or a swing type wing


----------

